# Nortel Sports and Social Club - Harlow - March 2011



## nelly (Mar 5, 2011)

Nortel acquired the Harlow laboratories, originally Standard Telecommunications Laboratories, in 1991 and continued to use the site for research and development in wireless telecommunication technologies. It was the site of Charles Kao's research in fibre optic communications.

This is their employees sports and social club


















































....























*
The Nortel Sports Club trophy cabinet, very similar to the Arsenal trophy cabinet due to the fact that they are both empty!!!*


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it. Your reports are always a treat Nelly. 
Excellent oics as always, get a real sense of the place. 
Em_UX and I need to spend a day down in Harlow to see the sights...


----------

